# Weird thing happening to Friend Requests



## badkitty (30 Nov 2010)

Its probably something I'm doing but something odd is happening to the friend requests I get sent. It happened earlier in the week and again today. When I log in, I get the XXXXXXX has sent you a FR notification, with the link to my Manage friends section. But when I get there, the Pending Approval section is empty, so I can't accept anyway.

Is it just me?


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2010)

No, not just you. Happened to me last week. I think there was an Announcement about it, but cannot find it.


----------



## potsy (30 Nov 2010)

Mine is playing up too,I've somehow ended up being friends with Speicher and ttcycle


----------



## badkitty (30 Nov 2010)

potsy said:


> Mine is playing up too,I've somehow ended up being friends with Speicher and ttcycle



Oh my god! I'm getting off lightly then!


----------



## badkitty (30 Nov 2010)

Ah-ha! I've found a work around which seems to work:

If I go to their profile I see a "Add me as a friend" Bar, which once clicked makes them appear in the Pending Friends bit back on my profile. Then can approve or deny from there. 

Is that a bodge or the right way?


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2010)

I will try that as well.

Edit - That worked, thank you Badkitty.


----------



## col (30 Nov 2010)

Mine worked fine tonight, thanks Spiecher


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2010)

I thought you might have begun to think I had forgotten. I am sure there was a glitch last week.


----------



## col (30 Nov 2010)

I havnt been on for it must be nearly a week now, been working late shifts, got a couple more then a long weekend off.


----------



## Shaun (7 Dec 2010)

There's a bug in the friends system.

I'll hopefully be upgrading the site to version 3.1.4 shortly which should fix the bug.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

